
The Porn Business Isn’t Anything Like You Think It Is - chenster
https://www.wired.com/2015/10/the-porn-business-isnt-anything-like-you-think-it-is/
======
whipoodle
They can't be doing that well... the guy is smoking Dominicans and clearly
needs a tailor.

